# Pronafit Smoke Pellet



## Stoid (Oct 25, 2017)

Has anyone used the Pronafit smoke bomb to treat loft for red mites, parasites etc. 

I treat my Fantail Doves with Harkers 4 in 1 every 8 weeks, clean my loft out weekly and give the loft a good clean every six months, disinfect, treat for red mite and other parasites.

Pronafit Smoke bomb 

My question is if, if I use Pronafit smoke bomb to kill red mites other parasites and creepy crawlies, if I have squeaks ranging from just hatched to 8 weeks old still in the nest, will the smoke from the Pronafit bomb hurt the squeaks,
It says in the instructions Pronafit disinfects the loft and you can leave birds inside the loft as it cleans the birds nostrils and bronchial tubes but does not mention squeaks if they can remain in the loft

So who as used Pronafit, was it as good as it sounds and did you leave squeaks in the loft or remove them 

Thanks for your help


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

I would only use it if all birds were removed first including all water and food holders. I don't know what residue it leaves behind.


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

I would not use that at all with the info I’ve been able to find with a quick search. They don’t seem to list the ingredients anywhere. All that’s said is it’s natural. Natural doesn’t mean it’s safe, especially when it’s designed to kill something. It’s much safer to use something “unnatural” that’s been thoroughly tested on the species it’s supposed to treat. 
The thing that bothers me most though is the claims about the respiratory system: it doesn’t need cleaning! Illness isn’t caused by a buildup something in their nostrils, and I highly doubt it will kill all viruses, bacteria and fungus that do cause illness.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, You Can Use Perch Oil For A Red Mite Problem, Red Mites Do Not Live On Your Birds, They Are On The Perches In Your Loft They Live In The Wood And Come Out At Night And Bite Your Birds, If You Are Going To Use Perch Oil DO NOT SPRAY YOUR BIRDS Spray Where The Birds Roost, You Can Get Perch Oil At Most Pigeon Supplies Places www.foyspigeonsupplies.com 32oz For 14.00 You Can Also Get Perch Oil At www.nepigeonsupplies.com For 10.95 I Have Also Used SEVIN DUST 5% Which Is A Lot Cheaper You Sprinkle It On The Perches, You Can Get Sevin Dust At Walmart, Lowes, Home Depot And Any Garden Supply Store, I Even Sprinkel Sevin Dust In The Bottom Of The Nest Bowels It Keeps All The Bugs Away From Your Babies. If You Have A Problem With Any Flying Bugs Gnats,Sketters, Moths Any Thing That Has Wings Buy Some BOUNCE Dryer Sheets Use Some Stick Pins And Hang Them Up All Over The Loft From The Ceiling And Any Other Place You Want, If You Keep Your Lights On All Night Like I Do Hang Them Around Where Your Light Bulb Is, I Keep My Lights On All Night In My Breeding Loft So The Breeders Can Feed There Babies All Hours Of The Night, You Will See How Big They Get Real Fast And Any Babies On The Floor Will Peck At The Feed All Night, At Night I Will Use A Feed With No Corn, Make Sure They Have Plenty Of Water To. Beachwood


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

I use Pronafit bombs maybe twice a year, in my opinion it works pretty good, kills all insect in the loft. I’m always doin it at night on rainy day so there’s no neighbors on yards around because it really looks like my loft is on fire when I let the smoke go out thru the vents.


----------



## Stoid (Oct 25, 2017)

*Pronafit*

Hi thanks for your reply to my question about Pronafit Smoke Bomb do you use Pronafit with squeaks present in your loft from newly hatched 8 week old as I donot want to kill my young birds and my loft is never without Eggs to newly hatched and upwards 

Thanks
Steve


----------

